# What the hell is going on? BFN - BFP - BFN



## sjg (Nov 16, 2010)

This is a bit complicated, but stick with me...

After my 2nd IUI, on my test day (last Thursday) I did a urine test - BFN.  I live in France so you have to get the lab to do your blood test, which is then faxed to your doctor.  I was on a skiing holiday, so a nurse came to my hotel room and took a blood sample.  That night the lab said that my test was BFP (HCG level 521.0 UI/l). 

I then returned home to Paris and had a 2nd blood test today - BFN (less than 5UI/l) .  I asked the woman in the Paris lab if she thought this could be a chemical pregnancy and she said unlikely for my HCG level to have got that high and it to have been a chemical pregnancy.  Her suggestion - a mix up at the first lab, Doctor thinks this too.  

As I carried on taking provames and utrogestan as advised by doctor until day 15 after insem I guess that's why I haven't started AF yet (this is day 32 of cycle, usually cycle is between 23 and 26 days) but I had strange cramps which I thought was implantation and I've had some spotting.  

Pretty numb and don't know how to feel.  Any thoughts?


----------



## sjg (Nov 16, 2010)

My lovely GP phoned the lab and the positive blood test result that I was given was someone else's.  Unbelievable and completely ****** incompetent. We phoned my Mum and my DH's parents to tell them about the BFP and then had to call them back the next day to say that it was wrong .  God I don't know if I'll ever trust lab results again, in fact I'm very surprised that the lab admitted their fault.  

Back to the drawing board with IUI no. 3 in March.


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Oh sjg    how awful for you.  What a terrible mistake for the lab to have made, I hope they have tightened up their procedures so that this can't happen again.  You must be feeling all over the place at the moment   .  Sending you so much      that your 3rd IUI is the lucky one.

Some1

xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh Sig that is awful.
You must be all over the place, sendign you losts of positives that 3rd IUI is the one for you. I concived 3rd time lucky so really hope you do to! xx x


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

sjg -    That is terrible to happen that must be one of the worst things. Can't imagine what you have been through my heart goes out to you. Just try to focus that that will be your test soon.


----------

